# Anyone turned pendant lights?



## calcnerd (Mar 23, 2015)

On the last episode of Framework, I saw one of the guys turned his own pendant lights. I'd never thought of this idea, but now that I'm building a bar for my basement I really like the idea. Has anyone done this?

I'm curious about getting the electrical from the line mounted into the wood itself. It looked like the lights he used on the show were LED puck lights (maybe battery) that were stuck in there, but I'd definitely want to hard wire them in.


----------



## TimR (Mar 23, 2015)

Check with @DKMD , he turned some from Norfolk Island Pine.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting, sounds like a cool idea, which gets me thinking, one could make a wood pen-lite pretty easy too


----------



## calcnerd (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is the picture of what he turned:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2015)

I did a trio out of Norfolk Pine that hang over the island in the kitchen. LED lights are a good idea to avoid excessive heat adjacent to the wood.

I used a light when hollowing them to gauge wall thickness and consistency... Just like turning a cowboy hat.

The prior pendent lights were suspended on four pegs that screwed into the housing for the socket, so I drilled holes in the shades to accommodate the existing hardware.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have Got to try these.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Just like turning a cowboy hat.



Oh, well then. Let's just snap our fingers. If it's as easy as turning a cowboy hat we can all do it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2015)

These pendant lights do look very cool.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 24, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I did a trio out of Norfolk Pine that hang over the island in the kitchen. LED lights are a good idea to avoid excessive heat adjacent to the wood.
> 
> I used a light when hollowing them to gauge wall thickness and consistency... Just like turning a cowboy hat.
> 
> The prior pendent lights were suspended on four pegs that screwed into the housing for the socket, so I drilled holes in the shades to accommodate the existing hardware.


Is there a thread on these lights or I would love to see a picture. Sounds like an idea over the bar I want to build in my basement.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 24, 2015)

The lights have my attention also.

Alright, it seems everyone knows how to turn cowboy hats.

Except me.

Does anyone have instructions or a video?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2015)

Here are the lights:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> The lights have my attention also.
> 
> Alright, it seems everyone knows how to turn cowboy hats.
> 
> ...



Chris Ramsey and Johannes Michelson are probably the best known hat turners. I know that Johannes has a DVD, but I'm not sure about Ramsey. There might be some YouTube stuff out there, too.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 24, 2015)

Those lights are off the charts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 24, 2015)

carolinadesignercraftsmen.com look for billy hall lamps in there his link to his personal site is down but this will give you a pretty good idea - this cat is the master of this genre.
http://carolinadesignercraftsmen.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 24, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> carolinadesignercraftsmen.com look for billy hall lamps in there his link to his personal site is down but this will give you a pretty good idea - this cat is the master of this genre.
> http://carolinadesignercraftsmen.com/



... wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 24, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Here are the lights:
> View attachment 74650


Way COOL doesn't even come close to describing those lights!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

